# Contemporary pieces for solo oboe: any suggestions?



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I am looking for contemporary (if possible 1990-) pieces for solo oboe, because I have not listened to too many and I would like to see what has been done so far.
I was wondering if any of you would have suggestions/recommended pieces I should listen to, preferably if they are on youtube/other platform for the convenience.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I would recommend looking up Heinz Holliger as an oboe player (not conductor). He's played tons of new music involving all kinds of extended techniques and he's composed a bunch too.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

The only one I could easily find in my Spotify listening history is:
Peter Maxwell Davies - First Grace of Light for Solo Oboe (1991).


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Arguably the most famous contemporary oboe solo is Sequenza VII, by Luciano Berio (1969), dedicated to Heinz Holliger.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions! I will be doing some listening today


----------

